# Phone Number?



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

For Lyft driver support. Anyone?
Thank you


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

He said "phone number for Lyft Support" lol










There is no number.

Here's a solution:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/contacting-lyft-support-by-phone.309933/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Email only. They're usually pretty quick. Be glad you do not have to deal with the language barrier on the phone.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Email only. They're usually pretty quick. Be glad you do not have to deal with the language barrier on the phone.


Actually Lyft Support is U.S. based. Usually good once you get ahold of them.

Infinitely better than calling Rohit


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

New2This said:


> Actually Lyft Support is U.S. based. Usually good once you get ahold of them.
> 
> Infinitely better than calling Rohit


Yep email only US based.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep email only US based.


Lyft email support is outsourced.

Lyft phone support is U.S. based


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

New2This said:


> Lyft email support is outsourced.
> 
> Lyft phone support is U.S. based


Do they actually have phone support? All I have ever been able to find is email


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Do they actually have phone support? All I have ever been able to find is email


Yes. Used to be much easier to reach them.. Here's how to contact them:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/contacting-lyft-support-by-phone.309933/


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Lyft email support is a joke, a bad joke, they don't even read your email. They have scripted responses and usually totally unrelated. It's like writing a letter and glue it to the wall and expect the wall to give you a proper response. Good luck !!!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Lyft email support is a joke, a bad joke, they don't even read your email. They have scripted responses and usually totally unrelated. It's like writing a letter and glue it to the wall and expect the wall to give you a proper response. Good luck !!!


Yup, agreed. Going through hell with them now. Thank you Lyft, for everything!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I tend to use the words 'lawyer', 'arbitration' and 'escalate' a bunch when talking to Lyft email support. I tend to get better, more sensible responses when I do so.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

go to report a safety concern. you will see to call us feature. then have them transfer you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

On Uber Rohit only seems to respond when I unleash my inner Samuel L Jackson

















Haven't tried it with Rovil on Lyft yet


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> go to report a safety concern. you will see to call us feature. then have them transfer you.


Did that and the call cuts out after a few seconds followed by a recording "this is a text only line."
Just love how its standard procedure for corporate America to hide behind the veil of technology. I miss the good 'ole days of a live person to call.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Did that and the call cuts out after a few seconds followed by a recording "this is a text only line."
> Just love how its standard procedure for corporate America to hide behind the veil of technology. I miss the good 'ole days of a live person to call.


Here's step by step how to do it

1. Get help on the trip info screen










2. Issue with a passenger










3. Passenger was unsafe










4. Contact me










5. Call me










I really can't make it any more sinple than this...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Did exactly that. You get the critical support team who will transfer you if the call is not in regards to safety or an incident.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Did exactly that. You get the critical support team who will transfer you if the call is not in regards to safety or an incident.


Ok not being a Cheney here but if you already knew how to do it, what is the purpose of this thread?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> Ok not being a Cheney here but if you already knew how to do it, what is the purpose of this thread?


Was hoping for an alternate number...maybe...just possibly....


----------

